
Chopin’s Heart Offers Clues to His Death - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/06/arts/chopin-heart-tuberculosis.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=4&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
Arubis
Delightfully precise: "Except for his heart, Chopin’s body is buried in at the
Père Lachaise Cemetery in Paris."

~~~
odiroot
We Poles indeed care a lot of about hearts.

------
Barrin92
Einstein's brain has a similarly tumultuous history. It was carried around in
two jars by a Princeton pathologist, sliced in countless pieces and studied by
people around the world.

~~~
jacquesm
Proof that you may have Einstein's brain but that doesn't make you quite as
smart.

------
nikanj
Ah yes, one of the strongest clues that a feller is dead: his heart is pickled
in a jar.

